

Why Lambdas Suck - RohitS5
http://blog.jaxconf.com/post/44286612657/why-lambdas-suck-by-jamie-allen-typesafe

======
goofygrin
Lambdas are super useful in c#... regardless of the overhead they're fantastic
for expressing what you want in a much more concise manner.

